# Any 23 year olds on here INSURANCE R33 GTR



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Just got a new job which pays double my current wage  Just wondered if there are any 22-23 year olds on here? That drive a R33 GTR . If so how much you paying and who with?

Thanks


----------



## evia (Apr 30, 2003)

*insurance*

hi m8 , had my R33 GTR with tesco last year when i was 21, paid 3300 f/c, 3yrs licence/NCB, hope it helps


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

I rang tesco today funnily enough, i am currently with them on my GTiR, 23 5 yrs ncb they wouldnt quote me at all on any GTR model, seems like they are really cracking down.
Elephant, admiral will insure me but only on UK models


----------



## evia (Apr 30, 2003)

*tesco*

i belive they've changed their policy and will not insure anyone that below 25 with a performance car, but just try to phone around and hope u'll get the good deal at the end. good luck


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

at 25, direct line want £1500 for a standard r33 gtr. thats me and the fiance named drivers...

but with the mods its got, they want £2500 

gonna ring bell direct tommorow.. no one else can get close 

mook


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

****Shameless Plug****

Try Nationwide - recently changed underwriter and margins should be lower than DL...


----------



## Mike (Aug 21, 2003)

I was 21 yrs old last year and paid £3600 with Tesco with only 2yrs NCB!! They only wanted £2500 for a standard R32 GTR!!  
This year they quoted me £3100 at 22yrs old with 3 NCB  so i told them i would shop around. 
I did, and now i'm with Adrian Flux. They are charging me £2800 with 3yrs NCB and all the mods. Not too bad. I've got mods such as lowered suspension, body kit, alloys and induction kit. Running about 400 horsies. The only downside is that they sent me out a document that was about 30 pages long. They ask questions ranging from what make of suspension i have to who fitted the alarm and what professional qualifications they had!!!! F***ing ridiculous!! I'm still filling the b******d out after two weeks!

Hope this helps. I also hope that your new job really does pay well, you have my sympathy.


Mike


----------



## I need one (Apr 28, 2004)

we got a quote with tesco as nobody would touch my partner and she is 24 with full no claims, and they would not touch her until she was 25, and the quote came back at £1264.20 three days after her 25, and that was on an imported GTR R33 V-Spec 95, but we had to fit a tracker for them to insure her.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I couldnt get insured anywhere on mine for ages  (it's highly modified)

Im 25 with full NCB, clean licence etc etc.

Ended up getting a Trade Policy, as it covers all my cars now for less than I was paying for one


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

- C -
How much does a trade policy cost? Are there any funny restrictions with it (like you aren't insured for theft near home etc?)


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Jon,

It depends on what you want cover for & to what extent to be honest  

I need cover for the Skyline & my Evo, so you can tailor the policy specifically to your requirements etc..

Other bonuses mean as I am technically 'trading' I can drive others cars under my policy fully comp so I never have issue's liek that any more.

They go from about £1000 upwards at a guess, but at my age its cheaper to work it this way than insure 2 highly modified cars seperately (by a huge amount)

Looking @ my policy, I don't really have any more restrictions than a normal insurance (there are some odd little ones) the big one being you only get trade money if it's a total loss... However, with imports & modifications, thats open to interpretation somewhat (& you only ever get trade money on a personal payout from experience)

Hope that helps!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

be sure to read the other recent insurance thread

mook


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Lots of places want you to be 25 or over which I am  

You'll get quoted from other but find that a standard car won't be to bad but as soon as you start adding mods the prices change and get lots harder to find cover  Tesco etc also like you to have a Tracker. I'm with Adrian Flux who were the cheapist and didn't require a tracker


----------



## N5sey (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi, 

I am 22 with 4yrs no claims and i am £1,571 fully comp on a R33 GTR V Spec. This is with Tesco. They have changed there underwriting criteria due to high claims from young drivers in fast cars. I had to call them 8 times for them to finally insure me. I had my evo 6 insured with them for a year previous so they eventually gave in. 

Cat 1, Tracker also.


----------



## Mike90 (Jun 16, 2004)

23 years old, 4 years NCB, Leeds postcode - £1880 f/c (GTST but was told it would be the same price for a GTR as they are both group 20?) Adrian Flux


----------



## pob (Jun 29, 2004)

I have JUST turned 24, i insured my modified R33 GTR with elephant.co.uk, i have 4 years no claims (60 %) and live in the isle of man and i pay £1500 a year fully comp.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi mate, I had a GTR when I was 23.... ....traders policy!  in excess of £8000 per year 

Ant.


----------

